# Almost cold enough for diving!



## coldwater diver (Dec 11, 2016)

Sounds crazy but this is when I really begin to look, Woke up it was 11degrees out. Driving to one of my favorite spots could see lots of sea smoke in the early morning sun. Sea smoke is when the ocean waters are warmer than the air, the colder it is the more smoke there is. There was only one lobsterman going out so no worries from the surface. The water temp according to my dive computer was 39degrees. Found a Rubifoam for the Teeth, part of an early chamber pot, some oysters, lots of old fishing weights, a whiskey named Antedeluvian and a creepy ceramic top. The top looks like a woman climbing out of something. My wife wants it out of the house says its evil. I also found a local soda,small bean pot, and a cool Westerwald ceramic shard.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 11, 2016)

Here is the rest. I probably wont be able to get wet until New Years Day as its a tradition for me to start the year diving, for about 20 plus years now barring any Nor Easter storms that generally destroy viz. Hope you enjoy. A merry Christmas to you all out there.   Kevin


----------



## MichaelFla (Dec 12, 2016)

I think the girl looks more like she's doing a curtsy while holding her dress.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 12, 2016)

MichaelFla said:


> I think the girl looks more like she's doing a curtsy while holding her dress.



That's what I was thinking.  Maybe it looked strange since we don't see a whole lot of girls curtsying anymore.


----------



## botlguy (Dec 12, 2016)

Good post Kevin, thanks for sharing. Interesting stuff you find.
Jim


----------



## Bass Assassin (Dec 12, 2016)

Keep us updated. Always look forward to those under water finds


----------



## RCO (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm surprised there is any acl left on that local ginger ale , a lot of the time , the paint is gone


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 14, 2016)

I was thinking the ceramic thing was a ballerina missing her legs, didn't get any sense of creepiness from it.  Nice finds!


----------



## sunrunner (Dec 14, 2016)

looks good.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey guys thanks for the comments. Ahhh curtsy, that makes sense. RCO the ACL soda bottles are usually not that great condition when found in salt water. Does anyone know how old the fishing weights are?

Hope to dive again this weekend, maybe some open freshwater before its all frozen.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 15, 2016)

The figurine also reminds me of the movie, Bridesmaids.


----------



## coldwater diver (Dec 15, 2016)

sandchip said:


> The figurine also reminds me of the movie, Bridesmaids.



Sandchip my wife was reminded of the girl in the movie "The Ring".


----------

